# modern italian classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay im not a big fan of opera but i aknowledge italians were and still are master in this music genra.
But what about italian classical music outside opera , these darn modernist everyone hate these days(lol).

Someone here introduce me to scelsi music im thankfull to TC menbers and i order Fausto romitelli's
audiodrome im anxious to received it, im still waiting since x-mas time of last year.

But anyway what are the key players in modern italian classical? the ones that are mandatory lisening?
*You guys have subjection on naxos*, since im cheap these days i have no money?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

You might check out the following folks -- recent, somewhat avant-garde at times ...:

•Sylvano Bussotti (1931- )
•Salvatore Sciarrino (1947- )
•Ivan Fedele (1953- )
•Luca Francesconi (1956- )
•Marco Stroppa (1959- )
•Pierluigi Billone (1960- )
•Oscar Bianchi (1975- )

Check here, too: http://rateyourmusic.com/list/norain/italian_modern_composers/

My personal favorites among the major names include Malipiero, Dallapiccola, Morricone, Maderna, Petrassi, Nono, and Berio. There's a lot to explore there.

Italy is not just about opera.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

Italian music has only gotten better and better. I second SONNET CLV's post.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bruno Maderna. You can find inexpensive CDs on Naxos and Brilliant Classics. Also, the Music In Two Dimensions CD is very good. And the orchestral works series on the Neos label. Importcds has the lowest prices.
http://www.importcds.com/Search/Guided/bruno+maderna

Luciano Berio - Sequenzas for solo instruments. 3 CD set on Naxos. And Sinfonia on DG.
http://www.importcds.com/Search/Guided/luciano+berio

Luigi Nono I recommend the CD on the Col Legno label called Varianti
http://www.importcds.com/Search/Guided/luigi+nono


----------

